# clicker training. worth it or not!



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

when i get my puppy i was going to try the clicker training method (book is on its way) i was wondering if anyone uses this method and has a little advice

thanks x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I clicker train and quite honestly love it. So have the dogs I've used the clicker with, my own and other peoples. I can almost hear the wail of "but I wasn't done yet!" from Spencer when I end a session :lol: Which book is it you're getting? Kikopup on youtube has some very good videos that might be worth a look too.

There is no need to point the clicker at the dog, it works just as well with your hand by your side as it does when you aim it at the dog.

Click is ALWAYS followed by reward, even if you click accidentally or click at the wrong time.

Don't be tempted to use the clicker to get your dog to come back. It might work the first few times but it will soon stop working and you'll also lose what the click really means.

Have fun 

Might be worth practising your timing before using the clicker with your puppy. Getting someone to bounce a tennis ball and you clicking the instant it hits the floor is apparently a good way to do it. Or watching the news and clicking every time the news reader blinks.

Buy more than one clicker. Especially if you're anything like me and has a tendency to put things down somewhere and then never see them again. I swear I have gremlins living in my house that take my clickers


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

the book i have bought is Clicker Training for Dogs By Karen Pryor dont know if its any good! 

mite try it on my daughter see if it works for kids 2 lol every thing ive read says its a good training aid but i like to get opinions from people who have actually and are actually using this training aid! 

once my book arrives i will no doubt read it over and over again incase i miss anything that might be helpfull lol


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

Dog Training Overview | Karen Pryor Clickertraining

Great places to start.

I would strongly suggest you practice BEFORE you get your puppy.

Clicker training is fun, and you can clicker train anything with a CNS including children and husbands! (eventualy)

Some of the most successful competition dogs in all disciplines are clicker trained!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents
> 
> Dog Training Overview | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
> 
> ...


I strongly dispute that. Clicker training may well work on chickens, dolphins, dogs, horses, etc. but it sure don't work on husbands...LOL

Honestly I've tried for years....


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> I strongly dispute that. Clicker training may well work on chickens, dolphins, dogs, horses, etc. but it sure don't work on husbands...LOL
> 
> Honestly I've tried for years....


Well... she did say anything with a CNS... 

I love clicker training. I fought it for years, but honestly nothing beats it for precision and retention of what is taught. 
Great reading suggestions so far, and yes, definitely practice without the pup first. Do things like try to click an actor blinking on TV or using their hand a certain way. You can also have someone bounce a ball and you click when it hits the ground or when it hits the apex of the bounce. Its definitely a skill that requires practice.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> I strongly dispute that. Clicker training may well work on chickens, dolphins, dogs, horses, etc. but it sure don't work on husbands...LOL
> 
> Honestly I've tried for years....


I'm considering a shock collar for mine, apparently it's perfectly ethical to use them on your hubby, just not on your dog :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

why bother? :devil:

Why should *your* dog be compliant, eager to learn, & enjoy training?... 
Jr-Millan doesn't. :lol: Why should Ur dog be 'special'?... 

EDIT: 
i forgot a bracket, sorry - *[/sarcasm]*


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

hmm wonder if a shock collar would work with my 5yo lol

thanks for everyones replies. cant wait for my book to come so i can have a good read and practice using the clicker


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Its a great tool especially for teaching little tricks like bow, paw, high five etc. You will be shocked how quickly it can be done. Its not the be all and end all however.

I have never used it with my GSD's or my Newfoundland for the simply fact that most commands are given at a distance. Plus I'd need one surgically attaching to my forehead in order for me to have it when I need it. So until they do one you can graft to your thumb I'm stuck with the old method that was passed down from the forefathers.

A good whistle is great for recall.


----------



## Soler (Nov 25, 2011)

Got my pup 2 fridays ago and started clicker training that exact day. Within 3 days she was house trained.

I think it's excellent.


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

wacky69 said:


> when i get my puppy i was going to try the clicker training method (book is on its way) i was wondering if anyone uses this method and has a little advice
> 
> thanks x


Yes, I am a certified clicker trainer (Karen Pryor Academy Certified Training Partner) and can fully vouch for the method. It is the best way to train ANY animal. You can read more about clicker training in some of my articles:

Clicker Training. What is it?
Clicker Training: Does it Really Work?

Be careful - there is a LOT of misinformation out there on the internet - don't believe everything you read, but clicker training is awesome! You will be amazed at what your dog can learn and how much fun you can have!

Cindy Ludwig, M.A., KPA-CTP


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

dubuquedogtrainer said:


> Yes, I am a certified clicker trainer (Karen Pryor Academy Certified Training Partner) and can fully vouch for the method. It is the best way to train ANY animal. You can read more about clicker training in some of my articles:
> 
> Clicker Training. What is it?
> Clicker Training: Does it Really Work?
> ...


Its her book that i have ordered! cant wait to read it and do alot of practicing with the tv or anyone who will volunteer lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

wacky69 said:


> ...can't wait to... do a lot of practicing, with the tv or anyone who will volunteer, :lol:


just a heads-up: 
to keep the marker [click, flash, chirp, ding, thumbs-up signal, etc] UNIQUE & SALIENT, 
do any practicing out of sight, sound, etc, of the learner - the pet or person who will use 
the marker as their indicator of the 'right action'. Otherwise, U risk it becoming 'noise' or static, 
& they will ignore it... oops.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Beverage said:


> Its a great tool especially for teaching little tricks like bow, paw, high five etc. You will be shocked how quickly it can be done. Its not the be all and end all however.
> 
> I have never used it with my GSD's or my Newfoundland for the simply fact that most commands are given at a distance. Plus I'd need one surgically attaching to my forehead in order for me to have it when I need it. So until they do one you can graft to your thumb I'm stuck with the old method that was passed down from the forefathers.
> 
> A good whistle is great for recall.


I've never understood the "little tricks" thing. Isn't is ALL tricks as far as the dog is concerned? Does anyone really thing the dog knows that "paw" is a trick, but "oh this is SIT now, this is serious!" Really?

I'm not sure how you're using the clicker that you need it surgically attached to yourself. You teach the behavior with a clicker but then you're done with it for that behavior. Many upper level competition dogs are clicker trained, but no one is bringing a clicker in the ring with them.... ???


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I've never understood the "little tricks" thing. Isn't is ALL tricks as far as the dog is concerned? Does anyone really thing the dog knows that "paw" is a trick, but "oh this is SIT now, this is serious!" Really?


To be honest, I think they do. The looks I got when I stated that to the dog recall is as much of a trick as sitting up and begging...well let's just say the people I said it to did not agree.

I don't see why a clicker would be ineffective for commands given at a distance, you don't give the commands with the clicker and once you've got the behaviour trained you don't use the clicker anyway.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> TBH, I think [some people] do [believe that dogs know the difference between "tricks" & "serious cued-behaviors"].
> 
> The looks I got when I stated that, to the dog, recall is as much of a trick as sit up & beg...
> well, let's just say the people I said it to, did not agree [with me].


it's true - to a dog, pushing a button on the phone to dial 911 in an emergency, 
while their human lies unconscious on the bathroom floor, is no more & no less a 'trick' 
than pushing the EASY button to make a recorded phrase play aloud, or pushing a button 
to open the door of a shop for their handicapped handler, or pushing a key on cue to "play" an 
electric piano... the dog has no idea that ONE of those buttons will summon medical-aid, 
while 2 are simply noisemakers; of course, any dog who operates push-button doors quickly 
makes the connection between button-pushing & doors opening.

the dog who summons an ambulance isn't acting out of urgency, altho s/he may very well be 
upset & worried by their human's lack of response & there may be distinct signs that something 
is not right: the odor of a diabetic crisis is on the breath of the person, & heart arrhythmia 
is often *audible* to dogs. But the dog doesn't "call 911" deliberately - s/he pushes the button 
because s/he was taught to do this, & often specifically taught to do this when the handler 
is either fallen or unresponsive [in bed, in the tub, wherever]. It's CONTINGENT training, 
but not conscious thought.

OTOH dogs who perform their useful breed-functions, herding or guarding or hunting, 
& dogs who have less-traditional jobs such as assistance-k9s, i think do comprehend that 
they have jobs: i think they are happy in those jobs, i think they get a sense of satisfaction 
from a task well-done, & so on. But these are very concrete tasks with obvious outcomes, 
& are *functional* - "heel" in the obedience ring may be pretty, but it's not functional. 
Picking-up a dropped object may not be pretty, as the dog has to negotiate whatever circs 
s/he must to get the object into a position to be taken up by mouth - but it serves a purpose, 
& is immediately consequential. 
Fetching the flock home, lying down by a strayed lamb to keep the wind off & warm them, 
finding game for the hunter to shoot & then bringing the shot game to hand... these are useful tasks 
with immediacy, unlike "recall to front & a straight sit" or Schutz-sport performances.

in sum, i think dogs perceive most of the stuff we teach them as 'tricks', all on a par - 
but i think that functional performances that a dog can grasp the purpose of, are seen 
differently by dogs. The 'dog-hero' who dials 911 does not perceive that action as heroic, 
while the dog who defends a ewe & lambs from a stray dog, i believe, may well feel proud: 
one is abstract, the other concrete & immediate. 


Sarah1983 said:


> I don't see why a clicker would be ineffective for commands given at a distance,
> you don't give the commands with the clicker - & once you've got the behaviour trained,
> you don't use the clicker, anyway.


actually, that's precisely what markers [like a click] are best at: MARKING behavior that's remote, 
to bridge the instant of desired behavior & the later delivery of the reward.

that's why the S/S whistles used by marine-mammal trainers are so handy: not only can they mark 
the double-somersault re-entry to the water that they wanted, but the animal knows precisely 
what earned the subsequent reward, & what's to be repeated to get another. U'd never be able 
to do that, hovering in mid-air on a microlight aircraft; instead, it's easily done 50-ft or more 
away, on dry land - while the animal is in 30-ft of water.

and as already mentioned, CLICKERS ARE FOR TRAINING: once the behavior is elicited & paired 
with a cue, & the cued behavior is fluent and proofed, the clicker is redundant - except for the 
usual touch-ups & to polish timing, which might be every few weeks for fussy bits like comp-OB heel, 
during the show-season, & semi-annually for an older dog's finish-front.


----------



## Susie61 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm a clicker fan too, but not always using the clicker box itself I have a clicker word too. With my new puppy I have him cued up on the clicker box and to his clicker word 'yes'. his coming along fab.
There is a very successful clicker trainer called Suzanne Jaffa who has one of her dogs as a dual champion in Obedience and Working Trials, achieving the dual title in the same year which is no mean feat.
So def alot can be achieved with clicker training just have fun and enjoy your puppy if you make a mistake its not the end of the world. Have fun practicing your timing.

Sue


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I must admit it didnt work for me.. 3 dogs in the house so I could only use it if I took each one to the park seperatly otherwise they all thought the click was for them regardless of what they were doing...

Remy was terrified of it the sharp click would have him cowering too scared to move a muscle it was training by torture for him , so it lays in the drawer gathering dust


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Susie61 said:


> ...a lot can be achieved with clicker-training, ...have fun & enjoy your puppy;
> if you make a mistake, it's not the end of the world.
> Have fun practicing your timing.


hey, Sue 

yes, i have always liked the 'forgiving' aspect of marker-training: 
timing is critical, as "what U mark is what U get", but if U click the wrong action or at the wrong time, 
it's easily fixed -- reward the dog / learner *ANYway*, as the mistake was Ur's not their's, 
& U still want to keep the connection [mark = reward]... Then just don't do it again.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to a class about clicker training and we were supposed to be getting the dog to touch something with his nose. The girl that was holding the clicker clicked it by mistake (her thumb slipped) as he went under a chair, so from then on that is what he thought he was supposed to do! That was ok, didn't really matter what we were teaching him, but it was all quite fascinating.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

> actually, that's precisely what markers [like a click] are best at: MARKING behavior that's remote,
> to bridge the instant of desired behavior & the later delivery of the reward.


Yeah, I realise that but someone said they never used it with theirs simply because most commands are given at a distance. I was just pointing out that the click doesn't give the command and that once the behaviour's learned (which it should be if you're at the point of giving commands at a distance where a click couldn't be heard!) you no longer need to click for it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

dorrit said:


> [clicker-training] didn't work for me: [with] 3 dogs in the house... *I could only use it if I took each one
> to the park separately -* otherwise, [each one] thought the click was for them, regardless of what
> [each was] doing.


actually, that's not true, Dorrit - 
i've been in group-classes with over 2-dozen handlers all clicking, & each dog has no trouble understanding 
whose "click" that was, even if the same handler is working with multiple dogs of their own - the dogs have 
loads of clues that tell them, 'That's for me --- that one's not for me.'

- eye to eye contact from the handler 
- the handler's body & facial orientation 
[we tend to look at / face the dog we're working with ATM] 
- the REWARD: who gets it?

since *consequences drive behavior*, the behavior only becomes rewarding AFTER the fact: 
so clicking for dog #1 while dog #2 is randomly jumping on the sofa or sits by the door, doesn't 
create a behavior of 'jump on the sofa' or 'sit by the door' --- *as THAT DOG was not rewarded*, 
dog #1 was being taught, did the action, & was rewarded.

besides, if U want to be super-picky, U can choose one sound for each dog. ::shrug:: 
it means either carry 3 devices or use one marker that makes 3 sounds, but they are available.

IMO simply pointedly ignoring any dog EXCEPT the one U are working with, is easy - & it works.

for myself, i often click for more than one dog in the same session - & they have no trouble, 
each dog seems to grok when it's "their" action & "their" click, & of course they have no trouble 
knowing it's "their" reward, as i deliver it! :laugh:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I would definitely say its worth it!

I've tried training both with and without a clicker, and now I can't imagine not using one - it just it so much easier and faster to teach anew behaviour or improve an existing one.

I've used or seen it used on various animals -inc dogs cats and monkeys.

The most obvious difference was in my cat Jones. When I started trying to train, my ther cat Bob caught on reasonably quickly but Jones remained clueless. No matter what I did he just didn't get it. When I rememberedto bring a clicker home to use it was a real lightbulb moment, and he started learning at a pace.

Aside from the speed and ease of training, I think its exceptionally useful for teaching things at a distance, or for behaviours that are hard to pinpoint.

Agree about practising beforehand tho - make sure your timing is good and you can juggle a clicker an a lead / toy / treat bag. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

dorrit said:


> I must admit it didnt work for me.. 3 dogs in the house so I could only use it if I took each one to the park seperatly otherwise they all thought the click was for them regardless of what they were doing...
> 
> Remy was terrified of it the sharp click would have him cowering too scared to move a muscle it was training by torture for him , so it lays in the drawer gathering dust


Four dogs here, and no issues. The thing is, if the dog is properly introduced to operant learning, he will know when the click applies to him or not. I have attended class with everyone clicking, or trained one dog with two others relaxing in a stay, and they all know who the click is for.

For dogs who are scared of the click, use a quieter clicker or even a pen top.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

well the oh has a staffy cross so we are gonna start clicker training her as soon as ive read the book then ive got 6 weeks of practice before our little girl comes home


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

That's easily fixable under the direction of a qualified instructor.


----------



## itsmikey (Oct 19, 2011)

dorrit said:


> I must admit it didnt work for me.. 3 dogs in the house so I could only use it if I took each one to the park seperatly otherwise they all thought the click was for them regardless of what they were doing...
> 
> Remy was terrified of it the sharp click would have him cowering too scared to move a muscle it was training by torture for him , so it lays in the drawer gathering dust


The clicker is just a convenient tool to make a distinctive short lived sound at the exact right moment... you could use any suitable noise, and a different noise for each dog. 
e.g. we have a dog trained to the clicker noise, and a horse 'clicker' trained against a distinctive made up short word (said with distinctive rising tones), so neither gets confused by the other's noise.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

As it is Ive managed the old fashioned way ie. with words...

A great tool and it obviously works for some I just didnt find it the thing for me..


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

dorrit said:


> As it is Ive managed the old fashioned way ie. with words...


Do you mean you used a marker word, or do you mean you used sit to mean sit?


----------

